# What is your  favourite animal personality type?



## solarshadow (Mar 30, 2009)

Just wondering if there's a particular favourite personality.

My favourite is Normal, they always give me presents and stuff


----------



## MitchHanson (Mar 30, 2009)

I voted lazy. Which ever one is the type of people that always talk about food. Like Bones and Elmer.


----------



## solarshadow (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah, lazy is the type who like food.


----------



## crystal_skull (Mar 30, 2009)

i voted jock


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 30, 2009)

I might sound wierd but I voted for Snooty. I dont know why I just like the snooty ones the best! Even though my favourite neighbour is Biskit my favourite pesonality is snooty!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm in the mix of Lazy and Grumpy..


----------



## Resonate (Mar 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I'm in the mix of Lazy and Grumpy..


Ditto.  But I went ahead and voted for Grumpy.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 30, 2009)

Probably lazy because I like food and Nate the bear


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Mar 30, 2009)

lazy, they always have funny conversations.


----------



## Nic (Mar 30, 2009)

What's an animal's personality?


----------



## Nic (Mar 30, 2009)

What's an animal's personality? I picked that.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lol, Mr Hobo, we all know you're kidding.

I picked Grumpy.


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 30, 2009)

MIne is peppy, normal, and lazy. I voted for normal i think.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 30, 2009)

mine i guess, would probably be normal.  my favorite animal was peaches but she moved   =(


----------



## Rene (Mar 31, 2009)

i went with grumpy but the lazy ones are pretty cool too though


----------



## Majora (Mar 31, 2009)

I like Grumpys!
They aren


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 31, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> What's an animal's personality?


I wish I knew...


----------



## AnimalStudent (Mar 31, 2009)

Lazy's rock! I love their conversations with me, and they always hit on me


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 31, 2009)

The kind Joey is! Hes my main MAN.


----------



## solarshadow (Apr 1, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> The kind Joey is! Hes my main MAN.


Joey has the lazy personality.


----------



## blueturbo (Apr 1, 2009)

Lazy. That is Punchy's personality.


----------



## KingKombat (Apr 4, 2009)

Too many jocks in my town


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 4, 2009)

Normal because they don't annoy me or make me mad


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

i picked grumpy because its always funny to see them get mad at random things


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 5, 2009)

Grumpy or Snooty. Can't choose.


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 6, 2009)

AnimalStudent said:
			
		

> Lazy's rock! I love their conversations with me, and they always hit on me


Uhmmm... no that's the seldom talked about "creepy" personality type... also known as "stalkerish"


----------



## mmmatlock (Jun 22, 2009)

I like the peppy type!


----------

